# lightroom 3 tethered shooting troubleshooting



## vdotmatrix (Jun 18, 2010)

I just upgraded to LR3 for the tethered feature and I can't get it to work.

It would work somewhat with LR2 and the EOS utility.

i will be using it primarily on ly laptop, vista. canon mark2n, firewire....

start lr3, plug in the camera, it is recognized by LR3 but the pictures do not auto import.

Dunno what to do or how to trouble shoot this.

Can anyone point me somewhere?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jun 19, 2010)

vdotmatrix,

Auto Import and Tethered Capture are two different approaches:

Auto Import automatically imports photos written by another application (e.g. EOS Utility) into a folder watched by LR and moves them away from that watched folder into a folder designated in the Auto Import Settings.

In Tethered Capture, you set up a folder where to store your photos in (see attachment 1). After clicking OK, LR will create the folder(s) for you and you will be presented with the tethered interface (see attachment 2).

You can then either release the shutter at your camera, or click the round button to the right of the interface to release the shutter. After shutter release, the photo will be automatically imported into the folder(s) chosen.

In your case, did you ever see that tethered interface? If so, what happens when you release the shutter either at your camera or from within the tethered interface?

Beat


----------



## vdotmatrix (Jun 19, 2010)

AHAH!!!

Thank you for that explanation.

It seems as though I have both enabled: tethered and auto-import.

OKAY....i do see the tethered interface. Sometimes is recognizes my camera and it is designated : eos 1d mark 2 etc......

when i do trip the shutter nothing happens....

the very first time i hooked everything up...when i tripped the shutter there was a graphical indicator on the right side of the TI that "SOMETHING" was happening but an one image came through but it was like a blank placeholder... then nothing....

but you have shed some light...

Too bad there isn't instructions like in the olden days that accompany a given piece of software; IS THERE AN INSTRUCTION manual or is this extra?????

thank you!!!


----------



## vdotmatrix (Jun 19, 2010)

i disabled autoimport.

LR# detected my camera. 

On the TI, I clicked prferences and selected a different fold.....it then immediately appeared in the "LR folders" on the left hand side.

But nothing GOES into the folders.

that is where we stand at this point.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jun 19, 2010)

Again, what happens when you press the shutter release in the tethered interface OR on your camera? Does it release the shutter at all?

Is your camera switched on, and is it able to focus? Do you have mirror lock up activated (prohibited shutter release from within LR with my 5DMkII)? 

[quote author=vdotmatrix link=topic=1'155.msg68771#msg68771 date=12769'7351]
Too bad there isn't instructions like in the olden days that accompany a given piece of software; IS THERE AN INSTRUCTION manual or is this extra? ??? ?
[/quote]
There is the help for LR3, and then there are other good books/resources around, like "Adobe Lightroom 3 - The Missing FAQ" by "our" Victoria Bampton.

Beat


----------



## vdotmatrix (Jun 19, 2010)

the camera cannot be tripped by the tethered interface button but i can trip the shutter on the camera as usual; functions normally.

One thing to note, the camera's settings do not appear on the tethered interface as in your jpg above :(


----------



## vdotmatrix (Jun 19, 2010)

I went to the canon USA site and just for cheap thrills, I updated all the canon software including ieee 1394 drivers and canon utility to cover all bases on drivers.

First of all.you are right on the money!!!!!

You cannot have both methods enabled.

I disabled auto import.

Enabled tethered shooting and crossed my fingers!

IT WORKS!!!

I also tripped the shutter from the Tethered Interface a couple of times. 

i went back and ENABLED autoimport and then tripped the shutter and it would NOT work as before.

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thank YOU so very much!


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jun 19, 2010)

Good to hear it worked out for you, and a good point to note for other people having trouble with the firewire attachment.

Beat


----------



## vdotmatrix (Jun 19, 2010)

I tried to use the USB cable in this system: laptop, LR3 and 1DM2N and that was a miserable failure.

I also tried using the "segment photos by shots" box and that was a failure.

I suppose that this whole thing, especially with my camera only works with the firewire?

 :icon_twisted:Another thing I see : for some reason if I have taken a picture the little indicator just goes round and round and never ever quite uploads the image into LR or anywhere else for that matter. ALL images are captured on the camera's card however.



thanks in advance.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't know about the 1DMkII, but my 1DsMkII only works with firewire (also for EOS Utility), not with USB. It is not controllable by USB interface.



> I also tried using the "segment photos by shots" box and that was a failure.


How did you try it and how did it not work? Have you tried clicking onto the "Shot" indication in the UI to switch to a new folder?



> Another thing I see : for some reason if I have taken a picture the little indicator just goes round and round and never ever quite uploads the image into LR or anywhere else for that matter. ALL images are captured on the camera's card however.


Something seems wrong here.


[li]Do you have EOS Utility still open when doing tethered from LR? It has to be closed during tethered in LR.[/li]
[li]Have you ever tried controlling your camera with EOS Utility, and can you do remote capture from there?[/li]
Beat


----------



## vdotmatrix (Jun 19, 2010)

[quote author=b_gossweiler link=topic=1'155.msg68834#msg68834 date=1276983579]
I don't know about the 1DMkII, but my 1DsMkII only works with firewire (also for EOS Utility), not with USB. It is not controllable by USB interface. 

sounds like it



> I also tried using the "segment photos by shots" box and that was a failure.


How did you try it and how did it not work? Have you tried clicking onto the "Shot" indication in the UI to switch to a new folder?



> Another thing I see : for some reason if I have taken a picture the little indicator just goes round and round and never ever quite uploads the image into LR or anywhere else for that matter. ALL images are captured on the camera's card however.
> 
> seems to me if the camera or software doesn't like the exposure it simply hangs up and tries to import the image which never happens....THERE IS NO WAY TO STOP THE TRANSFER and the little graphic just rotates and rotates


Something seems wrong here.


[li]Do you have EOS Utility still open when doing tethered from LR? It has to be closed during tethered in LR.[/li]

I bought the upgrade for LR3 so i didn't have to tinker around with the EOS utility....never open though the choice for the EOS Util. appears in the little window as a choice to use

[li]Have you ever tried controlling your camera with EOS Utility, and can you do remote capture from there?[/li]

I used the eos utility last monday during a photoshoot and it worked perfectly. then a week later on friday for another shoot the system failed and threw me into a panic and that's why i had to upgrade so here I am...

it works for a while then all of a sudden it says no camera detected or the image doesn't transfer..i will check the firewire connections after dinner
[/list]

thank you
Beat
[/quote]


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jun 19, 2010)

I would first make sure your camera works perfectly with EOS Utility. If it doesn't, there is no sense in playing around wiht LR, as the problem is not with LR.

Beat


----------



## vdotmatrix (Jun 20, 2010)

I think the problem with this program and the like is that you get a disk and that's all.

What can be the problem besides SETTINGS?

It is so frustrating. 

I go to the ADOBE LIGHTROOM website and there are just generic instructions.

I must have been mad to buy a program so new out of BETA, but the new feautures otherwise are awesome.

thank you for your help.


----------



## vdotmatrix (Jun 20, 2010)

i CAN'T EXPLAIN IT. 
I tethered my 2'D on USB and it worked flawlessly except one exposure that wouldn't come over and there is no way to stop the transfer if the thing gets hung up... 

checked off the segment photos and created a number of different folders: perfect.

i knew this wouldn't work but i switched to my 1dm2n and nothing.

I used the firewire with the 1dm2n and it worked flawlessly.
went though the segment photos no problem.

I also switched to High motor drive and mashed the release and fired off about 1' frames.

They appeared in LR NO PROBLEM.

SO WTF??? Poltergeist?

It works but i still need to play with it.....the EOS software has too may seting in which to screw up and too many hoops to dive through.


----------



## Jord_ (Jun 28, 2010)

I also have a problem with Canon 35'D and LR3. Notting happend when push the 
button in LR.

When I put the USB cable to the laptop it auto look after the pictures on the camera, and
it function ok. Also Lightroom find the camera, but still notting happend.
On the camera LCD it blinks busy....


----------



## vdotmatrix (Jun 28, 2010)

JORD:

one or the other has to be checked off: either tethered shooting or autoimport.

NOT BOTH. use the tethered and you won't have to rely on 3rd software...

let us know...


----------



## vdotmatrix (Jun 28, 2010)

REDUX::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

I fired up my vista laptop, LR3, plugged in my 1dmarkIIn firewire, 2'd USB, and tried out my new hi-key backdrop.

The first image transferred over into LR3-no problem but after the second image was taken the old familiar waiting for the thing to transfer from the camera that never happens. I have to close the program with the following window that comes up: "Are you sure you want to close , ""transferring files from camera"".

other issues worth mentioning:

with the current camera displayed in the tethered interface, the custom WB says AUTO.
switching to my 2'd the same issues arise.
No way to STOP/terminate file transfer from camera once it hangs.

This is NOT dependable and I appreciate any feedback at all.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jun 29, 2010)

vdotmatrix,

Do you see the error conditions as well when you fore go firewire and hook both cameras in via USB?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jun 29, 2010)

[quote author=RikkFlohr link=topic=1'155.msg69421#msg69421 date=1277774'36]
vdotmatrix,

Do you see the error conditions as well when you fore go firewire and hook both cameras in via USB?
[/quote]

I'm not sure the 1D MkIIn is controllable via USB (my 1Ds MkII is not), but I think only by firewire.

I still think it is important to know whether the cameras are flawlessly controllable by EOS Utility (as I wrote before), because if not it is not a LR but a connection/driver problem.

Beat


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jun 29, 2010)

You are correct, Beat. The IDSMKIIN is a Firewire Tether only. 

After testing through EOS as per Beat's suggestions. 

I would also test the 2'D individually through USB. Does it hang on image 2?
Test the IDSMKII individually with Firewire. Does it hang when the 2'D is not connected?

I did a lot of testing (Mac and PC(but no XP)) on multiple camera setups but I did not test Firewire and USB. I never saw this issue with a 5DMKII and 4'D both on USB.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 29, 2010)

From the TechNote: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/842/cpsid_84221.html



> Notes on Canon cameras:
> 5D, 2'D, and Digital Rebel XT (35'D/Kiss Digital N) must be set to PC Connect Mode prior to using.
> 
> 5D, 1D Mark II, 1Ds Mark II on Windows require a driver downloaded from Canon. This driver is not available for 64-bit versions of Windows.
> ...


----------



## vdotmatrix (Jun 29, 2010)

[quote author=Brad Snyder link=topic=1'155.msg69427#msg69427 date=1277779679]
From the TechNote: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/842/cpsid_84221.html



> Notes on Canon cameras:
> 5D, 2'D, and Digital Rebel XT (35'D/Kiss Digital N) must be set to PC Connect Mode prior to using.
> 
> 5D, 1D Mark II, 1Ds Mark II on Windows require a driver downloaded from Canon. This driver is not available for 64-bit versions of Windows.
> ...


[/quote]
2'D is USB; M2N is FIREWIRE only.
I think I asked this question before: for the 2'D, what is PC connect mode?
The drivers downloaded from Canon are probably contained in all the updates for their EOS Utility.

If you read somewhere above you'll see I was a blathering idiot a week ago about how gret everything was.

It is so hard to figure this stuff out for software without an included owners manual.... sucks to be a pro...LOL


----------



## Grkgd1s (Jun 29, 2010)

I am using a MacBook and a Nikon D6' with Lightroom 3. I am trying to tether it and I am receiving a message that says that there is no camera detected. This is strange to me because I attended a lighting class over the weekend and they were able to hook it up to the same system with no problems. Can anyone help me?


----------



## vdotmatrix (Jun 29, 2010)

YUP, that is the other thing this #$# thing does is either go to sleep or whatever and then says NO CAMERA DETECTED...so I have to unplug and jump through the same aggravating hoops all over again....

I used it on one photoshoot and was blown away to be able to bring images right into LR and even show the client cropped images....

But now, I cannot risk a poor showing until we figure WTF is going on with this program....


----------



## mikemp3 (Aug 19, 2010)

I also have this problem.
I used to use the Canon utility flawlessly with my Canon 1DsM2. Using WINXP and firewire connection. I have the latest 1DsM2 driver installed on the computer. I only have teathered enabled and I dont enable auto import.
Problem: during the shoot the button on the camera will not fire and I notice that the LR fire panel comes up auto for all settings(ISO ,aperture etc). There seems to be a problem loading the RAW files from camera to computer and the program just hangs, if i shoot more than 1' shots a minute. I have to turn off/on the camera and ocasionally restart LR. This is hapening every 1' shots and about once every 3 minutes, quite frustrating. I have gone back to the Canon Utility until LR has an update to fix this or does anyone have a suggestion. 
Sometimes I can shoot the camera when LR has the fire panel set to all auto (ISO ,aperture etc) but it only writes to the camera card and no images ever come to LR, its like LR has refused to connect to the camera. But I dont get NO CAMERA DETECTED error warnings.
I dont think this is a canon utility problem as there is the same problem even if the canon utility is uninstalled from the comp (1DsM2 driver always kept installed).
Also when using the Canon Utility no images were written to the camera card. In LR3 Teathered it also writes to the card and computer, how would I turn this off in LR so that I dont write a duplicate on the camera card.


----------



## vdotmatrix (Jun 18, 2010)

I just upgraded to LR3 for the tethered feature and I can't get it to work.

It would work somewhat with LR2 and the EOS utility.

i will be using it primarily on ly laptop, vista. canon mark2n, firewire....

start lr3, plug in the camera, it is recognized by LR3 but the pictures do not auto import.

Dunno what to do or how to trouble shoot this.

Can anyone point me somewhere?


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi Mike welcome to the forums.

I would strongly advise you check your USB lead, these aren't great when tethering and move about in the sockets and get loose. i have swapped out leads in the past when I have had trouble and it has fixed the issues.


----------



## mikemp3 (Aug 19, 2010)

OK The firewire connection in the comp doesnt move and is secure. But bumping the cable connection in the camera is possible. Would you have a suggestion for firming up the camera connection. I have often looked at it and thought it looked very poorly designed and only suitable for stable tripod situations. I wonder about building a support but I dont want it to look like a pile of tape holding together the most expensive camera Canon make. Yes I could always buy ($1''') the Canon WFT-E2 II A Wireless File Transmitter, but wireless is slow. I wish Canon would make a totally profession camera, (I hear other professionals also teather shoot) without a flimsy socket.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Aug 19, 2010)

These connections are not good on many camera's not a great deal you can do really. My issues were solved when I changed the cable, they can get faulty with use. Where in NZ are you ? I'm in Greytown.

There is a good chance there are just software problems with tethering, have you tried the LR3.2 RC to see if it helps ?


----------



## mikemp3 (Aug 20, 2010)

Manurewa, Dorkland. I will try a new cable but I think I will also epoxy together a cable end that somehow supports its connection. You think it would be so easy for canon to make some locking device to help here. I think its like sellotaping the wheels on to a Boeing 747 with the justifcation that the wheels arent the most important part.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Aug 20, 2010)

I saw a tip where a guy used a cable tie to strap a hair band to the cable and then that was stretched around the camera and held the cable in the socket.


----------



## mikemp3 (Aug 20, 2010)

I will try the LR3.2 RC update as soon as possible, Sunday and get back here with the results.


----------



## mikemp3 (Aug 21, 2010)

I updated the LR to LR3.2 RC. I tested the software all else being the same. I got all the photos coming through although very slowly, ~2 minutes for 1' shots to transfer. The fire panel comes up auto for all settings(ISO ,aperture etc), when there is a back log (overload) of images coming from the camera.
I am about to make a fire wire cable support today (I will post a picture later when the fibreglass has dried). I will aslo try the PhaseOne trial as I hear that photos load (from the camera) much faster with it. Perhaps I will then process them in LR, as I do like the application.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Aug 21, 2010)

Also, if you like, you can always use EOS Utility to tether and run Auto Import on LR on a dropbox folder from EOS Utility. This gives you the additional advantage of being able to control the camera settings from the PC.

Beat


----------



## mikemp3 (Aug 22, 2010)

I finished the plug heres some pics. I joined the fire wire to a 3.5mm stereo plug, the resulting double plug goes into both the firewire and video holes to give stability. It is glued, then fibreglassed together for strength and painted. It is as solid as a rock, so if nothing else from this exercise I now have a great new plug.
I did try the Phase1 tethered I am getting the photos to load on my compter screen at about 1 per 2 seconds much faster (definately not a firewire cable problem) than when I previously used the the Canon Utility and LR Auto import. I am definately going to use Phase1 for tethering its just what I need.
I will reinstall LR again see if this helps the issue and probably use it for processing the RAW files if I dont like Phase1 processing. I have included a pic of the LR "all auto" issue.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Aug 23, 2010)

Great idea to use the 3.5mm stereo plug to support the firewire  

As a said before, I have not encountered any issues with tethered into LR with my 1Ds MkII, but then I don't use it in a production environment. I was just playing with it when it was introduced in LR, and not with a mass of photos.

Beat


----------



## hiserve (Aug 25, 2010)

I connected my Nikon D9' via USB and started tethered shooting (Pressing shutter on camera) and images appeared in lightroom on the laptop. All seemed well until photos stopped appearing despite the camera triggering the studio lights. I have only used the tethered shooting twice and this happened both times (I took over 1'' photos before it happened).

Any one got an idea what could be upsetting it?

Thanks


----------



## Ben Jenssen (Oct 23, 2010)

[quote author=hiserve link=topic=1'155.msg72918#msg72918 date=1282757273]
I connected my Nikon D9' via USB and started tethered shooting (Pressing shutter on camera) and images appeared in lightroom on the laptop. All seemed well until photos stopped appearing despite the camera triggering the studio lights. I have only used the tethered shooting twice and this happened both times (I took over 1'' photos before it happened).

Any one got an idea what could be upsetting it?

Thanks
[/quote]

Me too. First three tries with tethered shooting: transfering stops after acouple, four or six exposures.
D2'', USB, Mac Pro, 1'.6.4, LR 3.2

Any solution yet?


----------



## mikemp3 (Oct 23, 2010)

I am now using Capture1 for teathered studio shooting and its a wonderful for speed and realiability. I still use LR for processing RAW (due to familarity) but Capture1 is miles ahead (well it works and LR doesnt its not really a race) of LR for teathered shooting.


----------



## KeithB (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Beat is it (*b_gossweiler)*

I'm having the same issue as vdotmatrix.  Shooting tethered with LR3.  I followed all of your advice above and 

1. tethered window recognizes my canon 5d
2. I can only shoot manually though and not by pressing the button on the tether window
3. A capture folder does appear but nothing gets imported
4. Firmware 1.1.1 seems to be latest for original 5D

Thanks for any more help.


----------



## KeithB (Jun 4, 2011)

I too am at this point.  All seems well, but images do not get imported into the folder.  Thoughts?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 4, 2011)

Keith, welcome to the forum.

Can you confirm that you have your 5D set to PC Connect Mode?


----------



## KeithB (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Jim, 

Assuming yes, that I set it up at one point, but I'm not at work right now to check.  I will list what I do know that may help:

1. older iMac with 4gb Ram with Core 2 Duo
2. 250gb drive (kind of maxed out out with only 47gb avail)
3. Brand new sync chord
4. Firmware on 5d is 1.1.1
5. image capture is "off" (but canon camera utility still opens when I turn camera on)
6. Tether mode does not recognizes my camera each time. (it did once, but then never again)
7. tether mode is creating a folder in my library
8. ISSUE: no images are being put in that folder
9. I cannot operate camera from desktop
10. even when tether mode recognized the 5d, it did not display the f-stop, iso, or shutter speed in the window.
11. Always shooting RAW
12. Storing to Drobo


Reason why I upgraded to LR3:
I used to use image capture with camera utility...but one day lightroom started 'crashing' (pin wheel of death) after shooting maybe 6-8 images and would stop importing if I kept shooting.  I would have to force quit and reboot.  This went on for weeks so I finally upgraded and just tried Tether mode for the first time today.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 5, 2011)

Keith, thanks for all that info.

A couple of points:

1. Not sure what you mean by your point 5....what is 'image capture'? Do you mean 'Auto Import'? If you do, yes it must be disabled before trying Tethered Shooting.
2. As I understand it, the Canon capture utility must *not* be running when you try to connect to Lightroom. If you can turn off the auto-launch feature, that would be good.

So. a few things for you to look at....


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jun 5, 2011)

TNG said:


> As I understand it, the Canon capture utility must *not* be running when you try to connect to Lightroom. If you can turn off the auto-launch feature, that would be good.


 
That is correct. EOS Utility will prevent LR tethered to work. If you cannot avoid launching it, shut it down before starting tethered in LR.

Beat


----------



## KeithB (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes, I did mean 'auto import', so that is turned off.

When I get to work tomorrow I will do the following in this order to see if I can make this work:

1. Disable Canon Image Capture
2. Open LR3
3. turn on camera
5. then I'll start tether mode
6. cross my fingers

If either of you are around tomorrow 11:30am California time (7:30pm for Beat and 8:30pm for Jim)...I could really use the help...getting behind on my work due to this issue.

Thanks for the help!  I'll post again at that time.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 5, 2011)

I may be around for a while, though have to admit I have very little experience at trouble-shooting tethered capture problems....every time I try it, it works!

Don't forget to check that PC Connect Mode is set on your camera.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jun 5, 2011)

Keith,

I won't be around at that time, but a little later (1:15PM your time). Make sure AutoImport is also disabled in LR and you're using a "good" USB cable.

Beat

P.S: 11:30AM is 8:30PM CEST or 7:30PM BST (Jim's timezone).


----------



## KeithB (Jun 6, 2011)

Beat,

I did the following:
1. Disable Canon Image Capture
2. Open LR3
3. turn on camera
4. then I'll start tether mode

1. Tether did not recognize the camera
2. It is a new sync chord
3. Image Capture recognizes the camera (but 
4. Any chance my Ram or limited disk space is playing a factor?

I would shoot in Image Capture for now just to get by, but as I mentioned with image capture LR3 crashes (pin wheel of death) after shooting maybe 6-8 Raw images  (3-4 second intervals) and stops importing if I kept shooting.  I have to force quit  and reboot.


----------



## KeithB (Jun 6, 2011)

The reason I made my second point #3 is to let you know sync chord does work and LR3 CAN recognize the camera (just not in tether).  Image capture IS disabled.  Thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 6, 2011)

Keith, have you checked that *Lightroom's* Auto Import feature is disabled....I believe it must be for tethering to work. File>Auto Import, if enabled you need to uncheck it, then restart Lightroom and try tethering again.


----------



## vdotmatrix (Jun 18, 2010)

I just upgraded to LR3 for the tethered feature and I can't get it to work.

It would work somewhat with LR2 and the EOS utility.

i will be using it primarily on ly laptop, vista. canon mark2n, firewire....

start lr3, plug in the camera, it is recognized by LR3 but the pictures do not auto import.

Dunno what to do or how to trouble shoot this.

Can anyone point me somewhere?


----------



## KeithB (Jun 6, 2011)

Guess what...without changing or touching anything, I just picked up my camera and depressed the shutter to auto focus (just playing with the camera) and suddenly Tether was recognizing the camera, everything is working fine.!?  Gotta love computers.

Still Curious though:
4. Any chance my Ram or limited disk space is playing a factor with LR3 and making it act buggy.


----------



## Chris_M (Jun 6, 2011)

Could it be that the reason your Camera was not recognised is because it was in auto-sleep mode?

I know this happened to me several times during product shoots,
I'd go to change around the subject a bit, occasionally taking too long, and auto-sleep would kick in.
Then I'd come back to the Laptop to continue shooting, not knowing the camera had gone to sleep,
press buttons and wonder why nothing was working.

Now, I make it a habit to change auto-sleep to off when going to do tethered shooting.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 6, 2011)

A good chance that'll be part of the issue, Chris....nice one! To get tethering working, all the stars need to be in alignment: Camera capture utility off? Check! Auto Import disabled? Check! Sync cable OK? Check. Camera in powered on state? Check.

Keith, I don't see how RAM and/or disk space would effect Lightroom just in this particular mode, if there are problems in that area I would have thought they'd be very apparent in other Lightroom functions as well.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jun 6, 2011)

TNG said:


> Keith, I don't see how RAM and/or disk space would effect Lightroom just in this particular mode, if there are problems in that area I would have thought they'd be very apparent in other Lightroom functions as well.



I second that.

Beat


----------



## KeithB (Jun 6, 2011)

I assumed the same...but when I checked it was 'sleep mode' was turned off.

I agree with you Jim ...those stars just weren't aligned yet.

However...NOW Tether is randomly importing images I shoot...some but not others...no rhyme or reason to which ones


----------

